# Hilfe bei Lokalisierung!

## PaddyW

Hallo zusammen,

ich stöber gerade in der Gentoo Wiki, komme aber nicht weiter.

Ich möchte mein komplettes System in englisch halten, wobei Einstellungen wie Zeit, Papierformat, etc natürlich deutsch sein sollen.

Wie sieht das mit den Umgebungsvariablen für Locales aus? Was soll da rein?

Werden bei diesen Einstellungen die Programme übersetzt?

Tastatur ist schon komplett umgestellt. Mein Hauptanliegen ist eigentlich, dass ich Festplatten mit Umlaufen mounten kann, ohne das Umlaute falsch dargestellt werden. An was liegt das?

Gruß!

----------

## musv

RTFM!!!

----------

## misterjack

 *PaddyW wrote:*   

> Gentoo Wiki

 

Das ist leider derzeit durch Verschulden des Betreibers (fehlende Backups) nicht mehr verfuegbar.

----------

## ocin

1. Gehe sicher dass folgende userflags aktiv sind: nls unicode

2. http://nico.core.ws/configs/locale.gen nach /etc, anschießend locale-gen ausführen

3. http://nico.core.ws/configs/02locale nach /etc/env.d

damit ist alles englisch bis auf papier, zeit etc..

4. env-update && source /etc/profile

damit sollte auch das mit den umlauten funktionieren, kann aber sein dass du im kernel noch ein paar NLS sachen aktivieren musst, codepages für FAT oder so..

----------

## PaddyW

@musv Wie du bereits oben bestimmt gelesen hast, habe ich das getan!!!

@misterjack Habe per Google gesucht und dann im Google Cache nachgeschaut!

@mostidiot VIELEN DANK! Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren!

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *PaddyW wrote:*   Gentoo Wiki 
> 
> Das ist leider derzeit durch Verschulden des Betreibers (fehlende Backups) nicht mehr verfuegbar.

 

http://www.gentoo-wiki.com scheint wieder da zu sein, wenn auch mit wenig inhalten. aber auf http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/ is ne read only kopie vom großteil des alten wikis.

----------

## musv

 *PaddyW wrote:*   

> @musv Wie du bereits oben bestimmt gelesen hast, habe ich das getan!!!

 

Du hast geschrieben, dass du das Gentoo-Wiki gelesen. Ich hab auf die offizielle Anleitung verwiesen. Da gibt's einen Abschnitt "Umgebung für Locales". Darin findest du beschrieben, wie du die Einstellungen für "Zeit, Papierformat, etc" vornimmst. Ebenso steht darin, wie du die Programme mit der jeweiligen Sprache übersetzt. 

 *PaddyW wrote:*   

> Mein Hauptanliegen ist eigentlich, dass ich Festplatten mit Umlaufen mounten kann...

  Was bedeutet "mit Umlaufen"? 

Es ist vorteilhaft, das System in derselben Kodierung wie die nls-Variable im Kernel zu setzen. Die nls-Variable gibt bei diversen Dateisystemen (u.a. vfat, ntfs, glaub ich zumindest) an, in welcher Kodierung die Dateinamen abgelegt werden.

Eine falsche Anzeige der Umlaute hängt meist mit UTF-8 zusammen.

----------

## PaddyW

Das sollte natürlich "mit Umlauten" heißen.

Aber danke! Im kernel war noch "iso" gesetzt, habe es auf "utf8" geändert!

----------

## merlin2k

Hi leute,

ich habe mein system auch auf deutsch lokalisiert. Ich möchte allerdings gerne die Konsole auf Englisch haben.

Bin hier leider nicht fündig geworden:

 *musv wrote:*   

> RTFM!!!

 

Womit stelle ich das ein?

----------

